# confirmation should i buy him?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

is he worth 200?

is his confirmation good? what are the pros and cons?

im thinking of importing him into canada but is he worth more then 200? beacuse its gonna cost me a total of 448 to bring him down to canada

unless i bargain with her on the price


thanks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is he boer? What I can see....and keep in mind I'm not very good at critiques....He is rather short bodied. Has a big dip in the middle of his back. Not much brisket, nor much hind quarter on him. Steep rump. Posty legs. He has extremely long legs tho (don't know if that counts much or not) 

Personally I wouldn't pay that much for him. But that's me. Someone that does better critiques will hopefully jump in and tell you something better than I can. But for me, I'm trying to breed for show wethers for my daughter....he isn't the type I want for that so I would pass him up.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

what kinda goat is he?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This Boer buck is young. My guy was pretty leggy at first & had no brisket but he grew into them.
I don't care for the dip either nor his lack of length. He will never get longer or wider.
However if your does have long level strong toplines he might work.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hes a 3yr old nubian 

He is abga certified i think thats what its called


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

This Purebred ADGA Registered Spotted Nubian buck has excellent blood lines, including some of the best Galaxy, Little-Bic's and Kastdemur. There are several Grand Champions and Senior Grands in his lineage. Both grand-sires were Champions. His grand-dam was milking 12 pounds of milk and was also a Grand Champion. Too Much Bucks Princeton is out of Oregon - built for excellent milking genetics. 
He also has a pedigree


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

BOERKING said:


> Hes a 3yr old nubian
> 
> He is abga certified i think thats what its called


 :hammer:to me, boy was I off! I thought he looked different for a Boer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since he isn't in proper poses, it is hard to say for sure. But the way he is standing in those pictures is not very impressive.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I agree that he doesn't look that great in the photos. Maybe he's better in person, but I'd certainly want better photos before agreeing to anything.

If you're looking for conformation, contact Sunrise Farm https://www.facebook.com/SunriseFarmNC. You'll pay more for a buck from them, but they have very high quality animals, and they export to Canada.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I personally would not pay to have him imported - there are alot better looking nubian bucks out there. He is kinda coarse looking and does not look like his breed standards. Just my opinion - Even good lines produce a lemon at times.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

its gonna cost me alot alot more because the goats in carolina shipping charges...


i thought this buck looks pretty good

i really love the way he looks and his build

maybe hes not worth it then...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

nancy d said:


> :hammer:to me, boy was I off! I thought he looked different for a Boer.


lol haha


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

ive been doing alot of reading that nubbians make good meat goats to

so i guess i should look for a more meatier sire?

im looking for meat nubians

my dream herd is having 1 side of pure boers and other nubians 

and maybe cross them to experiement lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

He has flashy marking and those can distract your eye.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

BOERKING said:


> its gonna cost me alot alot more because the goats in carolina shipping charges...
> 
> i thought this buck looks pretty good
> 
> ...


Ziggy (the owner) goes to Canada fairly often, so it wouldn't hurt to see what his fees are for that.

What are you breeding for? If you're breeding for show-quality dairy goats, then I'd definitely look into Sunrise Farm or some other high-quality show breeder. However, if you're more interested in multi-purpose goats, then perhaps a buck who has the build and look without the lineage would work.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

im not breeding for diary as i dont drink the milk or plan to sell any

im wanting a nice buck that has a nice build and can produce nice kids that when older can be sold for meat and breeding purposes 

but it would be nice to take it to 4-h for fun


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I just read your edit on that last post. If you're looking for Nubians for meat purposes, then I don't think a registered buck with a great dairy lineage is necessarily what you're looking for. You can probably find a more suitable buck locally (though I don't know what Canada's market is like, of course).


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

canadas market is expensive on kijiji purebred nubian kids are 300 bucks each 
you guys in states have a better selection of goats we have a smaller one in bc


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I understand that. However, are you planning on selling to people who want dairy goats or are you just planning on focusing on meat kids? If you think you can make some money selling doelings as registered dairy goats, then it might be worth it. However, if you're planning on doing crosses anyway, why do you need them to be purebred? Here Boers are the meat goat of choice and dairy goats go for less when sold for meat, though that could be completely the opposite of your market. 

Also, have you checked other local sources like CL and FB?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

im gonna cross once in a while for percentages

but in the local auction here any goat thats large goes for over 300 dollers any type 

ill do a more detailed messege once i get back from dinner


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always ask for pictures with him set up properly. But don't let the flash of his color over shadow anything. Sometimes it is hard to look past the flash.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I check craigslist daily. 
Whats FB?

I may cross them sometimes for percentages for nice coloured kids 
Those moonspots are nice

Yeah maybe ill ask her for more pics


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

FB is Facebook. There are a lot of groups on there for buying and selling.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I thought you meant facebook but i was not sure

Anyways could you reccomend a group? I really got no idea what to type in search in fb

Thanks


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You could always ask for pictures with him set up properly. But don't let the flash of his color over shadow anything. Sometimes it is hard to look past the flash.


They probably won't do it, but it would be nice to see a pic of him shaved. The hair on his shoulders and rump is standing up.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'm not sure where is Canada you are, so you might be able to find a group that's more local, but here are a couple.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1572670752954901/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/764498360258902/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/473763786069645/

I'm not very familiar with the first two since they're Canadian, but the last one is mostly US-based. However, even if no one has posted a buck for sale, you can always create a post yourself about what you're looking for. I've seen some people get a lot of responses that way.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Does the buck have any daughters? That's what's most important when looking at an adult dairy buck. If not, then what does his dam's udder look like? Sire's dam's udder? He's not a terrible looking buck from what I can see here, but not too impressive either. He's got an awfully steep and high rump, posty rear legs, and a dip in the chine. He may look better shaved down and in a square standing position, but I would keep looking probably unless his daughters are way nicer. For $200, that seems like a VERY reasonable price, but he probably wouldn't be worth importing.

Even if you're not into milking, nubians are a dairy goat and bred to milk so most buyers are going to want to see good udder and milk genetics and ability regardless of what you're wanting to produce. If you have the ability to import a buck...I'd look for something top of the line. You can probably find a good quality buck with good udder genetics and pedigree, along with being thicker build to cross on boers. Or you might want to just consider a spotted boer instead and go that route.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Does the buck have any daughters? That's what's most important when looking at an adult dairy buck. If not, then what does his dam's udder look like? Sire's dam's udder? He's not a terrible looking buck from what I can see here, but not too impressive either. He's got an awfully steep and high rump, posty rear legs, and a dip in the chine. He may look better shaved down and in a square standing position, but I would keep looking probably unless his daughters are way nicer. For $200, that seems like a VERY reasonable price, but he probably wouldn't be worth importing.
> 
> Even if you're not into milking, nubians are a dairy goat and bred to milk so most buyers are going to want to see good udder and milk genetics and ability regardless of what you're wanting to produce. If you have the ability to import a buck...I'd look for something top of the line. You can probably find a good quality buck with good udder genetics and pedigree, along with being thicker build to cross on boers. Or you might want to just consider a spotted boer instead and go that route.


^^^Agree. 

He really lacks depth, and meat anywhere. Since you want to cross with meat for meat, I would try find a buck with more depth and a stockier build.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

hey thanks guys i guess ill pass on him then


----------

